# Doordash cancelled order



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I am on the sofa at home relaxing and I get a Wendy's ping 3 miles total, guaranteed amount $10.48. That was enough to get me up and deliver to someone fairly close by.

I get to Wendy's, mark arrive, and the order is cancelled. I head back towards home. Another Wendy's ping comes in, same customer but this time for $6.40. I am right there so I go ahead and take it. I emailed support to ask for the difference or half of my cancelled portion and so far they are saying tough luck. I will continue to battle with support but I am seeing why people think Doordash is shady.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If the order is cancelled after you swiped arrive, call support and they will pay you half. Yesterday I got to the restaurant and the order was cancelled. I was right about to call support but I got another order right away in the same shipping center. So I just went to pick up the 2nd order and it gets cancelled too. I called support and they paid me half for for both orders


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I am on the sofa at home relaxing and I get a Wendy's ping 3 miles total, guaranteed amount $10.48. That was enough to get me up and deliver to someone fairly close by.
> 
> I get to Wendy's, mark arrive, and the order is cancelled. I head back towards home. Another Wendy's ping comes in, same customer but this time for $6.40. I am right there so I go ahead and take it. I emailed support to ask for the difference or half of my cancelled portion and so far they are saying tough luck. I will continue to battle with support but I am seeing why people think Doordash is shady.


You just didn't notice that DoorDash guaranteed fares are tips included. That is why for the same delivery location, that guaranteed fares will not be same. I think the customer changed his tips amount on his order. Check the fares details. You would see how much is the based delivery fares.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I am on the sofa at home relaxing and I get a Wendy's ping 3 miles total, guaranteed amount $10.48. That was enough to get me up and deliver to someone fairly close by.
> 
> I get to Wendy's, mark arrive, and the order is cancelled. I head back towards home. Another Wendy's ping comes in, same customer but this time for $6.40. I am right there so I go ahead and take it. I emailed support to ask for the difference or half of my cancelled portion and so far they are saying tough luck. I will continue to battle with support but I am seeing why people think Doordash is shady.


I would have said F it and ate the Burger ? right there at Wendys.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You just didn't notice that DoorDash guaranteed fares are tips included. That is why for the same delivery location, that guaranteed fares will not be same. I think the customer changed his tips amount on his order. Check the fares details. You would see how much is the based delivery fares.


Hmmm. The 1st order for $10.48 was small and then next order had several more items added. I was thinking the 2nd order paid less because I was already close to the restaurant.



uberboy1212 said:


> If the order is cancelled after you swiped arrive, call support and they will pay you half. Yesterday I got to the restaurant and the order was cancelled. I was right about to call support but I got another order right away in the same shipping center. So I just went to pick up the 2nd order and it gets cancelled too. I called support and they paid me half for for both orders


I agree. I had another one where they paid me half.

With this one they are saying they won't pay me the cancel fee because I accepted the customers new order. I will continue to fight it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> With this one they are saying they won't pay me the cancel fee because I accepted the customers new order. I will continue to fight it.


----------

